# Las Vegas show advice



## TJK (Apr 27, 2008)

We are making our first trip ever to Vegas on May 12, staying at Club deSolei.  My wife and I and my 21 year old son and his girlfriend (21). We'd like to go to shows, but do we need to book shows in advance? The only show I'm pretty sure we'd like to see is Penn & Teller.  I thought we'd skip the plays since we live in NJ and go to Broadway shows. Any suggestions on other shows? Or, any other general suggestions?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Karen G (Apr 27, 2008)

I think you all would enjoy Penn & Teller. You can get discounted tickets at this site.

If you like magicians, our family all enjoyed Steve Wyrick at Planet Hollywood, and our kids are 19, 22,  & 25.  Gordie Brown does a good show, although I haven't seen him since he moved to the V Theater in Planet Hollywood. The 21-year olds might not be as familiar with the singers/actors he impersonates if he's doing the older ones who were popular "before their time."

If you'll have a car, go to the south end of the Strip just beyond Mandalay Bay and have lunch in one of the restaurants in Town Square.  Great place to take a stroll. Prices are more reasonable at lunch than dinner, but there are some good happy hour deals, especially at the Yard House brew/pub.


----------



## zazz (Apr 27, 2008)

First, make sure to visit the discount ticket shops.  Since you're from Jersey, its along the same lines as TKTS in NYC.  There is one at the Fashion Show mall and one at the Hawaiian Marketplace near MGM.  They have some pretty decent discounts on the day of the show.  They also have pretty good availability but if there is something you are dying to see, you may still want to buy in advance so you don't get shut out.  I think Penn and Teller are sold there, but don't quote me on that.

Blue Man Group is at the Venetian and Stomp is at the Planet Hollywood.  Both look like they are pretty awesome.  I am considering one of the two when I go in October.

If you like comedy, Amazing Jonathan (Planet Hollywood) is good.  Terry Fator (The Americas Got Talent guy) opened at the LV Hilton.  I saw him in AC at the Borgata and he was phenomenal.  

There are about a half dozen Cirque du Soleil shows all over.  I did Zumanity at NYNY last time I was out.  Its not what I expected from Cirque du Soleil but you may find it to be entertaining.

The lines at Tix for 2Nite can get a little long right when they open, but it works its way down eventually.  If you aren't looking for anything in particular head over and see whats available.  You may find something you like as you are staring at the board.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 27, 2008)

Go to see Vinnie Favorito at O'Shea's. He is the funniest guy you will ever see. His whole show plays off people in the audience and it's a scream. My brother-in-law was laughing so hard his eyes were tearing and his glasses fogged up (really). You can find 2-for-1 tickets in "What's On" magazine (available in every hotel/resort) so it will cost only $20 each. I guarantee you won't regret it.
     Also, a great inexpensive afternoon show is The Mac King Comedy Magic Show at Harrah's. Mac is very funny and very entertaining. We see his show every time we're in Vegas.

Art


----------



## anteween (Apr 27, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I think you all would enjoy Penn & Teller. You can get discounted tickets at this site.
> Gordie Brown does a good show, although I haven't seen him since he moved to the V Theater in Planet Hollywood. The 21-year olds might not be as familiar with the singers/actors he impersonates if he's doing the older ones who were popular "before their time."
> 
> 
> I just came back from Vegas the second week in April.  We saw Gordie Brown and he was great.  He made fun of some rappers, Michael Jackson, Barry Manilow, President Bush and some Country music guys as well.  He kept plugging Rosanne Barr for some reason.  She was in the audience, but maybe they have the same agent.  I would definetly reccomend him.  They were renovating the theater so hopefully it will be done when you get there.


----------



## travelbug (Apr 27, 2008)

*cirque de soleil*

We will be in Vegas for the first time in a couple of weeks.  The cirque de soleil show withe Beatle songs - so you think they would have discount tickets anywhere?

Marilyn


----------



## zazz (Apr 28, 2008)

travelbug said:


> We will be in Vegas for the first time in a couple of weeks.  The cirque de soleil show withe Beatle songs - so you think they would have discount tickets anywhere?




I don't remember Tix4Tonight having Love, but I could be wrong.  Not a big Beatles fan so I wasn't actually looking for it.  Mystere and Zumanity are the ones I remember.  If it was on sale there, the CDS shows may not be 50% off.  I think they tend to be more about 20-30%.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dirk Arthur is during the day - magic with tigers,etc. It was good. It probably doesn't compare to the best - but we really liked it (had the kids with us). It's much cheaper because it's a day show - I think it was 20 dollars or something - might consider it as a second show.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 29, 2008)

Art4th said:


> Go to see Vinnie Favorito at O'Shea's. He is the funniest guy you will ever see. His whole show plays off people in the audience and it's a scream. My brother-in-law was laughing so hard his eyes were tearing and his glasses fogged up (really). You can find 2-for-1 tickets in "What's On" magazine (available in every hotel/resort) so it will cost only $20 each. I guarantee you won't regret it.
> Also, a great inexpensive afternoon show is The Mac King Comedy Magic Show at Harrah's. Mac is very funny and very entertaining. We see his show every time we're in Vegas.
> 
> Art



We saw Vinnie Favorito last night and would also recommend his show. He was hilarious! We saw Defending the Caveman at Golden Nugget. Even at half-price (which is what we paid) it was not worth our time. Jersey Boys was awesome at Pallazzo.


----------



## TJK (Apr 29, 2008)

*Vegas restaurants*

Ok, thanks everyone for your help. Now, what about restaurants? We love theme restaurants and those with views. Any suggestions?


----------



## numbercruncher1 (Apr 29, 2008)

*shows*

although we weren't able to book the show, everyone RAVES about the " "Beatles Love" show at the Mirage. It's dark on Monday and Tuesday and definitely needs to be booked before the day of the show (we were there Sunday, Mon and Tues.). Hope you have fun! http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/cheer.gif


----------



## JeffW (Apr 29, 2008)

For any shows you might be interested in, it would be a good idea to sign up for emails directly with the casino the show is in.  I was looking at 1/2 price (more or less) tickets to Mamma Mia thru a ticket reseller (www.goldstar.com) for our trip this past Mar, and about 3 days before we were getting ready to book, I got an email from Mandalay Bay, they were offering their own 1/2 price offer.  I went thru them, I think the price was lower, plus I could see my exact seats on their website before purchasing (vs ticket resellers, who just list general areas, no specific rows or seat numbers).

It also wouldn't hurt to call up their box offices directly, and ask if they have any discounted offers, either directly, or via coupons in local magazines.  We saw Follies Bergere for half price, when we bought our tickets in person, the sales agent had a stack of coupons for it behind the counter.  I'm not sure if anyone paid full price.

Jeff


----------



## zazz (Apr 30, 2008)

TJK said:


> Ok, thanks everyone for your help. Now, what about restaurants? We love theme restaurants and those with views. Any suggestions?



Don't know about views.  One of my faves is Pampas in the Miracle Mile mall at Planet Hollywood.  I guess they call it a brazilian steakhouse.  But essentially its all you can eat off the skewers of meat that the waiters bring to your table.  If you have a half off coupon from Tix4Tonight or a restaurant.com certificate, its a pretty good deal.  Other than that we have always done breakfast at Paris which is great.

I heard the restaurant at the Stratosphere is pretty lousy food-wise, but the views can't be beat.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 30, 2008)

Every year we spend a week in Vegas and all we do is see shows and go out to eat.  Which shows to see depends on your budget.  I just saw "O" for the first time and it was the best of the Cirque shows.  You can book it in advance and get a refund if you change your mind, do it now and if you change your mind, get a full refund up to 24 hours prior, (I think the policy is still the same).  Other shows have very different cancellation poicies and you need to ask before buying tickets.  Expect to spend $150 for "O", however if you want a good Cirque show for less money, KA was very worthwhile and the atmosphere was great.  The discount tickets stores had Mama Mia, Phantom of the Opera, and a few others that are excellent.  They also had the imitation shows at the Stratosphere and Imperial Palace.  Both are worth a look.  If you are interested in those shows, pick up a coupon book from Las Vegas Advisor  

http://www.shoplva.com/ProductDetail.cfm?ItemNumber=LVAFUL

There is a hypnotist show at the Paris that the 21 year olds will like.  However, I don’t recommend that they volunteer. 
Also, check out the view from the VooDoo lounge at the Rio.  Check the view at night, but get there early before the hefty cover charge happens.


----------



## kjd (Apr 30, 2008)

*Vegas restaurants*

Here are a few suggestions while in LV.  If you like to people watch the outdoor cafe at Paris is excellent.  Good food and you can watch the water cannon show across the street at Bellagio while you dine.  Feels like the Champs Elysees.

If you have a car, drive 40 minutes from LV to the top of Mt. Charleston.  You'll be at 7,000 feet and there is a lodge there that has outdoor seating.  At lunch time there are nice mountain views surrounded by fragrant pine trees and a real feeling that you are in the mountains.  The temperature will be about twenty degrees cooler that LV.  The food is good and it's a nice contrast with LV and the Strip.

Drive to the Hacienda Casino in Boulder City (about 1/2 hr drive) or have them pick you up at your hotel, and take the Black Canyon river trip (no white-water).  You will float lazily down the Colorado River for fourteen miles on a 40 person raft with a tour guide.  You will stop for a shore lunch along the way (usually a sandwich, chips and a drink) but the experience is great.

Cheeseburgers in Paradise is an inexpensive spot located in the Desert Passage next to Planet Hollywood.  The prices are reasonable and it is like the ones in HI.  Desert Passage is also an interesting place to shop.  There are also fourteen restaurants there.  It's better than losing money at the tables.


----------

